# BBQ



## A1190w (Oct 30, 2008)

Just got back from the Jack Daniels BBQ Competition in Lynchburg TN this weekend and am convinced that any Bold red wine will go with the smoke.That valley smelled fantatstic all day long What a kick the BBQ was. Never tasted so many great ribs, &amp; brisket in my life. But I did find out that my BBQRibs would stand up to any of em.


A great weekend everyone needs to attend at least once.


Andy


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 30, 2008)

Andy...will you ever enter your in competition???


----------



## A1190w (Oct 30, 2008)

A question I've been asking myself. One of the reasons we ( Me &amp; my Son) went down to the 'Jack' as they call it down there is to see how our backyard BBQ stacked up to competition BBQ. We have been doing BBQ for years and everyone paid us big compliments on how great it was. We hadnothing to compare it to. So we went to see. We tasted our first and second batches of ribs and looked at on another and said " I don't get it" Ours was better. As the day went on we tasted some really great cooking which was better. We learned a lot of tips and tricks which we will put to good use. As for actually entering a contest, maybee locally. Being retired, there's just not a lot of time in the day to do everything I want to do. Go figure.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I think I want to drive to 1 of those every time I watch those cook offs on TV!


----------



## Ozark Paul (Oct 30, 2008)

Man now yer talking my language. I've never entered a contest, but might be fun. The ribs I fixed at the DeGrey camp lasted 8 minutes with that crew. Guess I'll have to buy those Baby backs by the case for next year.

Do you use a dry rub A1990w?


----------



## A1190w (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey Ozark


Yup I do..... along with some homeade BBQ sauce. I stumbled upon a great recipe for some rub &amp; sauce and never looked back. I use it on Pulled pork &amp; brisket too.


Andy


----------



## Ozark Paul (Oct 31, 2008)

Dry rub for me too, then if you like a dipping sauce on the side.
I use a 3-2-1 method to slow cook ribs.
3 Hrs. at 225 then another 2 hrs. wrapped in foil at again 225, then 1 hr unwrapped and if you like add sauce.
These are fall off the bone good.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 31, 2008)

We use to watch a cooking show filmed at Jack Daniel's with Johnny Nix....
He was usually in the bag.

It was almost painful to watch him trying to cook....





Edit: I looked up Campfire Cafe and guess they fired Johnny and the producer is doing the show now...The show isn't the same now.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 1, 2008)

Barely past breakfast and now I'm craving ribs!!!


Welcome to the forum!! A1190W


Ramona


----------



## 8761darlene (Nov 9, 2008)

I love to watch some of those cooking competitions every once in a while. The only problem is that I get so hungry watching them.


----------

